# Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006



## HAVSEI (5. Mai 2006)

Moin, Moin Kollegas.

Sagt mal, wie siehts aus mit Hornis an unseren Stränden???
Wollte evtl. an diesem Wochenende (05.-06.05.) mal antesten ob schon was geht. Vielleicht war von euch ja schon mal einer los und kann berichten was die Minimarlin´s so treiben. Die Fischer sollen ja schon was haben, aber hattet ihr auch schon was???

Grüsse an alle.

P.S.: Ich weiß das die Horni´s erst richtig da sind wenn der Raps blüht, aber dieses Jahr ist doch irgendwie alles anders. Oder nicht???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Soweit ich hörte, sind sie da, aber wurden nur beim Schleppen gesichtet als Nachläufer oder im Drill. Die Strandläufer haben in WH, SD usw noch nichts gemeldet. Ich schätze noch 1-2 Wochen dann sind sie voll da!!!


----------



## HAVSEI (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Schade, schade ich dachte ernsthaft daran mich in den Teich zu stellen.
Na mal sehen, ich werde bescheidgeben sofern sich was tut.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Mögen die Hornis noch ein wenig warten bis ich am 14.06. nach Fehmarn komme.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mögen die Hornis noch ein wenig warten bis ich am 14.06. nach Fehmarn komme.


NEIN NEIN NEIN :q , die sind die nächste Woche schon da weil ich ab dem 12.5 Urlaub habe und am 14.6 sind sie wieder wech .
Ich werden morgen mal mein Glück versuchen so wie es aussieht in WH |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

habe schon anfasser gehabt aber im sprung verloren!!!gesichtet habe ich viele lütte hornis ca. 25-30cm groß, haben im trupp gejagt im flachen (nähe schleimünde)!!!


----------



## RoterAdler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



> gesichtet habe ich viele lütte hornis ca. 25-30cm groß, haben im trupp gejagt im flachen



johhhaaaa die müßen aber noch wachsen .............

Hoffe bzw. bin mir sicher das ende Juli (mein Urlaub) der Horni von der Brandung sehr gut in Holland (Den Helder) geht .................

Werde aber mehr auf Wolfsbarsch gehen obwohl die Zeit zu früh ist aber ich kann mir meinen Urlaub leider nicht aussuchen.......................

Grüße


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> 
> NEIN NEIN NEIN :q , die sind die nächste Woche schon da weil ich ab dem 12.5 Urlaub habe und am 14.6 sind sie wieder wech .
> Ich werden morgen mal mein Glück versuchen so wie es aussieht in WH |supergri
> ...



Das ist unfair. Du wohnst 5 Minuten vom Teich der Hoffnung; ich über 5 Stunden. Noch nie in der Ostsee geangelt aber ich übe schon im Garten. |supergri .. und kann es kaum erwarten |wavey:


----------



## dorschiie (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mögen die Hornis noch ein wenig warten bis ich am 14.06. nach Fehmarn komme.


 
ich werde dich ab 26.06 bei deinem vorhaben unterstützen falls du da noch auf der insel bist.#h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				dorschiie schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde dich ab 26.06 bei deinem vorhaben unterstützen falls du da noch auf der insel bist.#h



Leider kurz vorm Abreisetag; aber in Meerbusch können wir uns ja auch bezüglich Fehmarn mal ein wenig austauschen.


----------



## HAVSEI (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallöchen Kollegas.

_Also, der Hornfisch ist da!!!_

Am Wochenende wurde auf dem Rügendamm und auf der Mole in Stralsund schon ordentlich gefangen. z.Zt. sollen sie richtig groß sein (bei uns immer so wenn die ersten kommen). Ich werde dann morgen früh mal mein Glück mit Blinker und Wathose probieren. Aktuelle Info´s erhaltet ihr dann (denke mal gegen Mittag/ Nachmittag) unter "Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006"!!!

#h So, denn. Grüsse an alle.#h


----------



## HAVSEI (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin, Moin.

Habe, wie gestern angekündigt, den ersten Watspaziergang auf Hornis absolviert.

Zeit: 8.00 - 9.30 Uhr
Wo: Falkenhagen/ Stahlbrode (Strelasund)
Wetter: Sonne satt
Wind: 3-4 aus NO (auflandig, da wo ich war)
Bedingungen: sehr viel Kraut (bei jedem Wurf !!!), leichte Schaumkämme
Fisch: 4 Stück (Milchner, schön fett, bis in die Bauchlappen)
sonstiges: 1x Nachläufer, 1x Fehlbiss
nächster Ausflug: am Freitag mal sehen ob da mehr geht.

und so sehen die Jungs pfannenfertig in meiner Küche aus. mmh. legger.

#h Grüsse an alle. #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin.
> 
> Habe, wie gestern angekündigt, den ersten Watspaziergang auf Hornis absolviert.
> 
> ...




auch hunger habe
angeln will
hornie drillen will


----------



## sundeule (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Zeit: 17.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Wo: Nähe Altefähr (Strelasund)
Wetter: Sonne 
Wind:  NO 4 ablandig
Methode: Sbiro/ Fetzen
Fisch: 14


----------



## HAVSEI (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@acidflash: sorry, das das hunger hast. Kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen.
                Kannst ja auch zum Horni angeln kommen, da kriegst du bestimmt
                auch was ab.:m 


@sundeule: Respekt und dickes Petri von mir. Hätte ja nie gedacht das es mit
                 dem Sbiro + Fetzen so gut geklappt. Wäre ja mal ne neue
                 Möglichkeit für mich die Ausbeute zu verbessern.#6 

#hGrüsse an alle.#h


----------



## sundeule (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@havsei

jo, dass funzt prima! Für den Spaß nehme ich gern das Eisen aber wenn es mal um die Räuchertonne geht nur Sbiro und Co.
Ein kleiner Karpfenhaken (lose in Schlaufe spielend) an 1,5 m Vorfach und langsam reinzupfen.


----------



## HAVSEI (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@sundeule.

Geht auch ne Wasserkugel mittlerer Größe? habe noch eine vom MeFo-angeln und wie macht man das mit den Bissen? erst etwas abziehen lassen? oder gleich anhauen?


----------



## djoerni (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@havsei
ne wasserkugel geht auch. langes vorfach un unten nen heringsfetzen dran rauswerfen und dann langsam reinzupfen. beim biss warten bis der horni abzieht. merkt man oft durch nen heftigen sprung. dann anschlag und vorsichtig ausdrillen und dann legger ab inne pfanne...
hoffe nächste woche gibts in hvide sande noch welche!


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> .
> hoffe nächste woche gibts in hvide sande noch welche!



Wird schon schiefgehen.Ich drück Dir und deinen Mitstreitern gaaaanz fest die Daumen #6


----------



## sundeule (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> @sundeule.
> 
> Geht auch ne Wasserkugel mittlerer Größe? habe noch eine vom MeFo-angeln und wie macht man das mit den Bissen? erst etwas abziehen lassen? oder gleich anhauen?


 
Klar; geht auch. Vor fünfzehn Jahren gab es auch noch keine Sbiros - da war es halt die Kugel. Der Sbiro wirft sich halt etwas besser und im Drill spürst Du den Fisch etwas besser als bei einer(schweren) Murmel.
Ansonsten: schmale Fetzen, den Fisch kurz abziehen lassen und dann Spaß!


----------



## djoerni (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@goeddoek:
wer streitet denn ausm board noch alles mit? von urmel weiß ich wer noch da ist. aber wer noch?


----------



## larsgerkens (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

weiß einer wies momentan mit hornis in heiligenahfen und großenbrode aussieht?


----------



## Micky (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Ne Schlachbootbesatzung hat gestern vor Dazendorf nen Hornie-Kontakt vermeldet. War aber wohl nen Einzelfall...


----------



## sunny (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Die Anzahl der Kontakte muss bis Samstag aber erheblich besser werden|evil: .


----------



## Micky (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzahl der Kontakte muss bis Samstag aber erheblich besser werden|evil: .



Liegt ja nur an Dir...  :q


----------



## sunny (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Ich werde der Ostsee ein paar Silberpfeile entreißen. Wirst schon sehen:q .


----------



## Micky (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde der Ostsee ein paar Silberpfeile entreißen. Wirst schon sehen:q .



In Sehlendorf parken, gell ?!?!?!

(nicht das nachher wieder gemeckert wird... #y :q )


----------



## sunny (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> In Sehlendorf parken, gell ?!?!?!



Ich werd's versuchen|supergri . Wenn nicht ruf ich durch. Bist du denn schon um 10.00 Uhr vor Ort? 

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich früh morgens noch in DH nen paar Leo's verhafte. Weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich die ggf. den ganzen Tag kühl halten soll#c .


----------



## theactor (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

HI,

ich war heute in Brodten zum Antesten.
DA sind sie; hatte diverse Nachläufer bis in die Füße (!) und Kunstköder-Stupser. Reell gebissen hat aber keiner #c 
Auch auf Heringsfetzen nicht ein Biss! 


#h


----------



## HAVSEI (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@djoerni + sundeule:

Cool. dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid und werde es am Wochende gleich ausprobieren. Muss mir bloß vorher doch noch einen erblikern, da ich keine Fetzen habe, aber das dürfte ja bestimmt nicht schwer fallen. :q 
Ich gebe euch auf jeden Fall bescheid was draus geworden ist. Danke noch mal für den Tipp und hoffentlich funzt das richtig!!!


----------



## goeddoek (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> @goeddoek:
> wer streitet denn ausm board noch alles mit? von urmel weiß ich wer noch da ist. aber wer noch?




Keine Ahnung, Djoerni #c #c 
War nur davon ausgegangen, das Du nicht allein nach Hvide Sande fährst.
Nun - egal, ob allein oder mir Kumpels. Wünsche Dir ein ganz dicke Petri Heil und hoffe, daß wir 'nen netten Bericht lesen werden


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> ich war heute in Brodten zum Antesten.
> DA sind sie; hatte diverse Nachläufer bis in die Füße (!) und Kunstköder-Stupser. Reell gebissen hat aber keiner #c
> ...


 
stimmt genau das hatte ich heute in der gelinger bucht auch aber ich hatte nen biss auf hering!!!!!


----------



## uer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

hi jungs #h 

is morgen einer mit der wathose im greifswalder bodden und speziell in tremp von euch unterwegs ?

wollte morgen mal sehen ob was geht nach dem ganzen n/no wind 

:s


----------



## HAVSEI (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Tremp? Wo ist das denn???? Ich kann leider erst am Freitag ca. 15.00-16.00uhr.


----------



## uer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



> Tremp? Wo ist das denn???? Ich bin morgen unterwegs, aber erst am späten Nachmittag ca. 15.00 - 16.00 Uhr.


ist zwischen halbinsel riems u. stahlbrode. schade bin dann wohl schon wieder aufen rückweg


----------



## uer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



> *Ich kann leider erst am Freitag* ca. 15.00-16.00uhr.


 da wollte ich die hornis schon räuchern :q


----------



## fishermanfl (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

War letzten Samstag in Hvide Sande zum Herings- und Hornemätzeangeln. Heringe ist ja klar zu dieser Zeit, aber als Stauhochwasser war, gings tierisch gut mit Pose und Heringsfetzen auf Hornis. 10 Stück in 30 Minuten find ich schon nicht schlecht.
Zum kotzen find ich blos, dass es immer noch deutsche Angler gibt, die auf Teufel komm raus die Hornies mit dem Heringspaternoster reißen müssen. Ein solcher Spinner war den ganzen Morgen nur damit beschäftigt. Kein Wunder wenn der eine oder andere Däne da ne blöde Bemerkung ablässt. Vielleicht fühlt er sich ja angesprochen. Ich meine den mit der großen Klappe der auf der Schleusensüdseite direkt an der Schleuse stand.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				fishermanfl schrieb:
			
		

> War letzten Samstag in Hvide Sande zum Herings- und Hornemätzeangeln. Heringe ist ja klar zu dieser Zeit, aber als Stauhochwasser war, gings tierisch gut mit Pose und Heringsfetzen auf Hornis. 10 Stück in 30 Minuten find ich schon nicht schlecht.
> Zum kotzen find ich blos, dass es immer noch deutsche Angler gibt, die auf Teufel komm raus die Hornies mit dem Heringspaternoster reißen müssen. Ein solcher Spinner war den ganzen Morgen nur damit beschäftigt. Kein Wunder wenn der eine oder andere Däne da ne blöde Bemerkung ablässt. Vielleicht fühlt er sich ja angesprochen. Ich meine den mit der großen Klappe der auf der Schleusensüdseite direkt an der Schleuse stand.


 

welcher idiot macht den sowas??#d #q


----------



## HAVSEI (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Jetzt weiß ich --> Tremt!!! meinst du.
Ja das ist wirklich schade. Bist du denn am Wochenende nochmal da? Ich wollte am Samstag und Sonntag evtl. auch noch.#6


----------



## uer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



> Jetzt weiß ich --> Tremt!!! meinst du.


uuuuuups, recht haste t statt p  |rotwerden 

nee an diesem we bistimmt nicht, muss arbeiten (hornis jagen) im östlichen greifsw. bodden,

aber das we dadrauf könnte was werden, mit trem*t*


:s


----------



## HAVSEI (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Na das ist´n Wort.
Ansonsten kann du mich ja morgen in diesem Thread wissen lassen wie es gelaufen ist. OK???


----------



## LAC (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> @havsei
> ne wasserkugel geht auch. langes vorfach un unten nen heringsfetzen dran rauswerfen und dann langsam reinzupfen. beim biss warten bis der horni abzieht. merkt man oft durch nen heftigen sprung. dann anschlag und vorsichtig ausdrillen und dann legger ab inne pfanne...
> hoffe nächste woche gibts in hvide sande noch welche!


 
Hallo djoerni,
in Hvide Sande sind seit etwa 2 Wochen die Hornhechte. Sie sind in grossen Stückzahlen da, und wir haben schon reichlich gefangen. Er kommt zur Küste im April/Mai und bleibt bis August. Im Frühjahr werden kapitale gelandet, von Monat zu Monat werden sie kleiner, damit will ich nicht sagen, dass sie schrumpfen, aber man landet nicht mehr so viele und ab und zu ist ein etwas grösserer an der Angel und später nur noch junge um die 25 cm.
Nun darf man nicht glauben, der Hornhecht kommt wie eine Rakete zum Köder, wie es etwa die Makrele macht - aber nur in der Nordsee und Ostsee -
im Mittelmeer macht die Makrele dieses auch nicht. Der Hornhecht kommt ganz langsam an und spielt förmlich mit dem Köder - er testet ihn - damit will ich sagen, dass der Fang mit einer Wasserkugel nicht das optimale ist. Jedenfalls sind dieses meine Erfahrungen, nun hat ja jeder seine Erfahrung und die meisten angeln mit einer Wasserkugel - weil man weit werfen kann.  Das ist sicherlich richtig bei Seegang, jedoch in Hvide Sande nicht. Dort sollte man eine schlanke Pose mit Gewicht nehmen, die er beim Testen des Köders nicht merkt. Ich sehe an der Bewegung der Pose, ob schon ein Hornhecht am Köder nippelt - dieses ist nicht möglich bei einer Wasserkugel. Erst wenn er den Köder für gut hält zieht er ab - dann geht die Pose unter Wasser - und wenn er den Köder dreht zum Fressen, dann wird die Pose wieder sichtbar. Und wenn dann die Pose beim zweiten mal unter Wasser ist - erst den Anschlag machen, da er jetzt den  Heringsfetzen schlucken will und der Haken sich tief im inneren des Maul festsetzt. Wird der Anschlag gemacht beim ersten mal wenn die Pose unter Wasser geht, ist der Haken noch im vorderen Knochenbereich vom Maul - der ja wie ein Schnabel ist und kann sich nicht gut festsetzen - man verliert ihn sehr schnell beim Drillen. Oft sieht man, wenn ein Anschlag gemacht wird, das ein Hornhecht aus dem Wasser springt - das ist der Fall  - er sollte am Haken hängen.Man sieht dann den kleinen Marlin springen.
Nun sagen einige der schreibt ja einen Dreck - ich fange sie anders. Das glaube ich sogar, aber das Fressverhalten des Hornhechtes ist so wie ich es erwähnt habe und sollte man mit einer Wasserbombe bzw. -kugel angeln, dann wird man nicht so oft sehen, das die Kugel das zweite mal unter Wasser geht, aber oft Hornhechte springen sehen da der Anschlag zu früh gemacht worden ist. Bei dem richtigen System (Pose/Haken/Köder) wobei die Grösse des Köders und die Form ganz wichtig ist,  brauchst du gar nicht einen Anschlag machen - er macht es selbst.
Die Welt ist klein - wir sehen uns in Hvide Sande.
Viele Grüsse aus Dänemark


----------



## sundeule (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> hi jungs #h
> 
> is morgen einer mit der wathose im greifswalder bodden und speziell in tremp von euch unterwegs ?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Uer!
Ich wollte morgen Nachmittag auch los! Bei dem angesagten (nicht)Wind dachte ich an Stahlbrode. Tremt ginge auch - ist mir manchmal etwas überlaufen.
Also: wenn Nachmittags, dann gern gemeinsam.#h


----------



## uer (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



> Also: wenn Nachmittags, dann gern gemeinsam.#h


wann is nachmittag ?


----------



## LAC (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				fishermanfl schrieb:
			
		

> War letzten Samstag in Hvide Sande zum Herings- und Hornemätzeangeln. Heringe ist ja klar zu dieser Zeit, aber als Stauhochwasser war, gings tierisch gut mit Pose und Heringsfetzen auf Hornis. 10 Stück in 30 Minuten find ich schon nicht schlecht.
> Zum kotzen find ich blos, dass es immer noch deutsche Angler gibt, die auf Teufel komm raus die Hornies mit dem Heringspaternoster reißen müssen. Ein solcher Spinner war den ganzen Morgen nur damit beschäftigt. Kein Wunder wenn der eine oder andere Däne da ne blöde Bemerkung ablässt. Vielleicht fühlt er sich ja angesprochen. Ich meine den mit der großen Klappe der auf der Schleusensüdseite direkt an der Schleuse stand.


 
Hallo,
habe gerade deinen Bericht gelesen, das was Du schreibst ist noch harmlos, jeoch sollte man mit diesen Anglern etwas härter umgehen. Es geht weiter, sie stehen auch auf der Brücke und Angeln am Tage wie in der Nacht und noch mit einem Dorschdrilling, da hängt jeder Hornhecht. Einige habe ich schon von der Brücke verwiesen - das konnten sie garnicht verstehen - obwohl es deutlich geschrieben steht. Grausam was ich hier in Dänemark gerade in Hvide Sande erlebe. Ob Gross oder Klein hier angelt jeder auch ohne Schein. Aber Sie regen sich auf, wenn man sich daneben stellt - da sie 25 m freies Umfeld haben müssen - da ja dieser lange Pinn und die Schnur und noch die 4 Haken - wie Lasso werfen bei ihnen ist. 
So sind eben einige Menschen, die hier die Möglichkeit haben einen Fisch an der Angel bzw. im Topf - dann muss nichts teures gekauft werden. . Die richtigen Angler - müssen darunter leiden.
Freue mich, das Du so eine Denkweise hast.
Viele Grüsse aus Dänemark


----------



## sundeule (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> wann is nachmittag ?


 
Um drei schaffe ich.


----------



## uer (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

so bin gerade zurück,

mit 3 mann bei kaiserwetter 7 stk und das den ganzen tag,|evil: 

wobei selbst die bootsangler noch stellenweise weniger hatten wie wir, nicht wenige haben hatte nichts,

also wer sagt hornis sind da, der hat noch nie erlebt wenn hornis wirklich da sind :q  

so nu wollen wir mal hoffen das noch welche den weg in die bodden finden

#h - :s


----------



## fishermanfl (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Lydum Art Center,
Warum kontrolliert ihr Dänen nicht einfach mehr. Solange und sooft ich in Dänemark zum angeln war, und glaub mir als Flensburger bin ich das ziemlich oft, bin ich noch nie kontrolliert worden. Auch nicht in Hvide Sande. Solchen Typen gehört einfach die Angel aus der Hand genommen und ein Platzverweis erteilt. Wenn man bei euch schon so super einfach (übers Internet) nen Angelschein kaufen kann, dann sollte man doch erwarten, das man sich dann wenigstens an ein paar grundregeln hält. Wie ich schrieb, hatte ich in ner halben Stunde auf "ehrliche Art" schon 10 Hornfisk gefangen, wer hat es denn da noch nötig die Fische zu reißen. |krach:
Deinem Text zur Posenangelei kann ich nur zustimmen. Gerade um die Mittagszeit, kann man oft die Hornies dabei beobachten, wenn sie bei zu schwerem Gerät mit dem köder im Schnabel die Wasserkugel umkreisen, aber mit dem köder nicht abziehen. An Stelle der Pose nehme ich aber lieber eine Sbirullino. der lässt sich weit werfen, und bietet doch nicht soviel Widerstand wie eine Wasserkugel.


----------



## HAVSEI (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ uer: Das war ja nicht doll. Woran lag´s? Kein Fisch da? Ich wollte, wie
          gesagt, morgen Nachmittag da hin. <-- Das macht mir Angst!!!
          Naja, alles wird gut. Oder nicht???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## sundeule (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> so bin gerade zurück,
> 
> mit 3 mann bei kaiserwetter 7 stk und das den ganzen tag,|evil:


 
Ja doll war es heute nicht - da war echt der Wurm drin.
Ich habe ich Stahlbrode begonnen; wegen des ablandigen Windes. Eine knappe halbe Stunde lang habe ich mich gemüht und nicht einen Zupfer gab es.
Dann bin ich doch noch rüber nach Rügen(Altefähr). Durch den auflandigen Wind waren da massenweise Braunalgen in gut Faustgroßen Büscheln. Das hat es extrem schwierig gemacht. In eineinhalb Stunden konnte ich wenigstens noch fünf Hornis herausspielen. Das kann nur besser werden.


----------



## sundeule (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

PS: Fisch war rügenseitig da. Ich konnte ihn trotz der Wellen rauben sehen.
Das Problem waren die Zentner von Algen.


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				fishermanfl schrieb:
			
		

> Lydum Art Center,
> Warum kontrolliert ihr Dänen nicht einfach mehr. Solange und sooft ich in Dänemark zum angeln war, und glaub mir als Flensburger bin ich das ziemlich oft, bin ich noch nie kontrolliert worden. Auch nicht in Hvide Sande. Solchen Typen gehört einfach die Angel aus der Hand genommen und ein Platzverweis erteilt. Wenn man bei euch schon so super einfach (übers Internet) nen Angelschein kaufen kann, dann sollte man doch erwarten, das man sich dann wenigstens an ein paar grundregeln hält. Wie ich schrieb, hatte ich in ner halben Stunde auf "ehrliche Art" schon 10 Hornfisk gefangen, wer hat es denn da noch nötig die Fische zu reißen. |krach:
> Deinem Text zur Posenangelei kann ich nur zustimmen. Gerade um die Mittagszeit, kann man oft die Hornies dabei beobachten, wenn sie bei zu schwerem Gerät mit dem köder im Schnabel die Wasserkugel umkreisen, aber mit dem köder nicht abziehen. An Stelle der Pose nehme ich aber lieber eine Sbirullino. der lässt sich weit werfen, und bietet doch nicht soviel Widerstand wie eine Wasserkugel.


 
fishermanfl,
ich stimme Dir voll zu, und es ist auch schon des öfteren kontrolliert worden. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit die Statistik der Kontrollen im südlichen Dänemark gelesen, da gings aber zur Sache und rechlich deutsche Angler hat 
man erwischt. In Dänemark hat fast jeder der eine Angel besitzt einen Jahresschein - er kostet gerade mal so viel wie ein Tag am Put&Take See zu verweilen. Und in diesem dünn besiedelten Land wird die Angelei sehr gross geschrieben - man sieht auch alles etwas lockerer. Das geht ja auch und das ist doch eine tolle Sache. Bei uns sind vor Jahren die Türen nicht abgeschlossen worden - das kennt man in Deutschland nicht - nun müssen wir es auch machen. Wir müssen etwas umdenken. Das ist Schade - man sollte lieber eine Gehirnwäsche bei den Personen machen - die dieses in Schuld haben. 
Nun werden wir aber überrollt von Touristen, sie sehen dann in Hvide Sande, wie man einen Fisch fangen kann und reichlich Fische sehen sie - dann machen sie - Papa,Mama, Kind und Opa - es auch. Und da Papa schon lange seine Erfahrungen sich bei uns im Angelboard holt weil er ja keinen Schein hat und in Deutschland nicht angeln darf - oder doch? - aber in Dänemark immer angelt- dann sind hier die Zeilen zu lesen - keine Fische mehr in Hvide Sande - weil er letztes Jahr zur Heringszeit da war aber der Frau war es zu kalt und jetzt im August dort auf Hering geangelt hat.*lach 
Dazu muss ich ja nichts weiteres sagen. aber so läuft das ungefähr hier ab. Du hast recht, es sollten mal einige Kontrollen mehr gemacht werde, dann wird der Spreu vom Weizen getrennt und die Angler haben auch mehr Platz. 
Nun sind ja auch sehr viele Angler in Hvide Sande aus den neuen EU Ländern - die können zum Teil sehr gut mit dem Angelgeschirr umgehen und fagen auch reichlich Fische. Das haben Sie gelernt von Kind an schon - das ist eine kostenlose Mahlzeit. Wenn Sie nach Hause fahren nehmen Sie eine Palette Fisch - schon eingeschweisst - mit. Kann ich auch nichts mehr zu sagen.

Nun noch mal zum Hornfisch, es ist richtig was du schreibst, der Sbirullino ist gegenüber einer Wasserkugel vorzuziehen. Nun spielen noch weitere Faktoren eine Rolle, Seegang welches Meer ob Nordsee, Ostsee, Mittelmeer oder Atlantik und welche Stellen sucht er auf wenn er im Frühjahr zur Küste kommt. Wobei sehr wichtig auch die Bestückung des Haken ist, das macht jeder anders und das ist gut so. Dadurch wird die Angelei zum Erlebniss, weil jeder ja unbedingt einen Fisch landen möchte.
Wünsche Dir viele Hornis - sie sind da.
Viele Grüsse aus Dänemark


----------



## fishermanfl (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Danke Lydum Art Center,
hat mir bis auf diese "Superangler" klasse bei euch in Hvide Sande gefallen, wie immer halt. Werde aber wohl erst im Herbst wieder hochfahren. Jetzt geht die Horniezeit bei uns in der Flensburger Förde richtig los und beissen tun sie dann auch dort ganz gut. Kurrioserweise sieht man solche Angler auf der deutschen Seite der Ostsee eher selten. Die Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich auch hier die Regel.
#h


----------



## HAVSEI (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallöchen Kollegas.

Das war wohl nix mit Anglerglück....
Habe heute Nachmittag nochmal Tremt besucht und konnte gerade mal einen einzigen aus dem Teich rausholen. Die Jungs (und sicherlich auch Mädels) waren schon voll im Laichgeschäft. Hinter mir, neben mir, vor mir...
nur nicht an meiner Angel. Nix auf Eisen, nix auf Fetzen.
Was ist da nur los???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Ist bum... jetzt wichtiger als fressen???
Ich lasse mich aber nicht unterkriegen und bin morgen wieder am Start.


----------



## sundeule (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				HAVSEI schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen Kollegas.
> 
> Was ist da nur los???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Ist bum... jetzt wichtiger als fressen???
> Ich lasse mich aber nicht unterkriegen und bin morgen wieder am Start.


 
Tja, welche Wahl hättest Du denn getroffen


----------



## HAVSEI (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ sundeule: Gute Frage, sehr gute Frage. Ich glaube... scheiß wat an Eisen,
                 scheiß wat an Fetzen... jetzt wird gebum..!!!!

Ne, jetzt mal ernsthaft --> warst du heute los??? war es Nähe HST so ähnlich? Was könnte man da machen???


----------



## benzy (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallo Jungs,

ich war heute morgen auch mit dem Boot am Rügendamm. Aber auf der Seite zur Grahlerfähre. In der Zeit von 7:00-13:00 leider nur 7 Hornis. Da ist er auf jeden Fall. Er war gut zu sehen-aber beißen wollte er nicht. Ab ca. 9:30 war der Wurm drin und es ging nichts mehr auch nicht auf Blinker!


----------



## sundeule (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Nee  - ich war nich los. Muss bis Sonntag arbeiten:c 
Aber Sonntag gehts für drei Tage nach Langeland#h  Mal sehen, was da so geht. Danach müssen sie hier wieder zittern:g  Wir können sie ja mal gemeinsam das Fürchten lehren.


----------



## HAVSEI (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ sundeule: Na das ist ein Wort. Ich schicke dir ne PN für die Einzelheiten.
Ansonsten ein dickes Petri für Langeland!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## Brumm (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin Moin |wavey:

Zeit: gestern Abend
Wo: Dahme
Wetter: geiler Sonnenuntergang
Wind: nüx
Bedingungen: viel Kraut beim blinkern
Womit: Kugel und fetzen (old shool halt):q
Wer: hornhechteutin, gerstmichel und ich
Fisch: ich 5 Stück, micha und micha je einen.

War mein erstes mal, aber mit dem besten hornhecht-guide konnte eigentlich nix schief gehn, warn goiler Tag.#6


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Wann:     12.05.
Wo:        Westermarkelsdorf/Fehmarn
Zeit:       17:30 - 19:00
Wind:      Keiner!
Wasser:   Spiiiegelglatt
Wie:        Blinker
Was:       6 Hornis von 60-70 cm.

http://img92.*ih.us/img92/471/hornhechte0028yd.jpg

http://img92.*ih.us/img92/6848/hornhechte0187rn.jpg

An den Brandungsruten, die auch draußen waren, nüscht!

Schönes Angeln auf Hornis, die Schwarmweise an der Oberfläche beim rauben zu sehen waren!


|wavey: FalkenFisch


----------



## HAVSEI (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallöchen Kollegas.

Zeit: heute Vormittag
Wo: Tremt
Wetter: genial
Wind: ganz, ganz leicht (ab und zu) aus NW
Bedingungen: viel Kraut beim blinkern
Womit: Eisen
Fisch: 7 Stück (hatten aber wie gestern auch mehr mit laichen zu tun)

Morgen gehts weidddeerrr......!!! |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## fishermanfl (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin Moin,

Zeit:   heute von 10-11:30
Wo:    Geltinger Bucht
Wind:  schwach von Nordwest
Bedingungen: starke Oströmung erst Sonne dann diesig
Womit: Sbirulino mit Fetzen
Fang:  3 Stk bis zum Wassereinbruch in die Wathose


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ Alle NVP´ler

Wie sieht´s eigentlich in Stahlbrode aus ( mit Horni ),ist es egal ob links oder rechts vom Hafen,und wie weit kannste mit der Watbüx hinaus,denn die Karten sagen
eine lange Sandbank links und rechts des Hafens.
Wie sind Eure erfahrungen diesbezüglich ???

Der   STF   #h


----------



## gerstmichel (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				Brumm schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin |wavey:
> 
> Zeit: gestern Abend
> Wo: Dahme
> ...


 
Jo, fein war das!! Netter Abend und Fisch am Band! Herz was willst du Meer...:m 

Heute war ich nochmal nach Sierksdorf... nüscht...

Kam auch Wind aus Nord auf, habe meine Wasserkugel verloren, am Eisen war nur Kraut....

Aber morgen geh ich wieder. Ja ja ja...#6


----------



## sundeule (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alle NVP´ler
> 
> Wie sieht´s eigentlich in Stahlbrode aus ( mit Horni ),ist es egal ob links oder rechts vom Hafen,und wie weit kannste mit der Watbüx hinaus,denn die Karten sagen
> eine lange Sandbank links und rechts des Hafens.
> ...


 
Ist eine Topstelle! Du kannst direkt rechts neben der Fähre parken - 15 m vom Wasser und es läuft dort meist ganz gut. Reinwaten bis an die Hüfte (200m?) und es passt.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ Sundeule

Hi,meinst Du zum Angeln da wo der rote Kreis ist ????

Parken  ???????

Laut den mir vorliegenden Unterlagen geht die Sandbank ( roter Kreis )
bis auf 1,20 dann an eine 2m Kante,danach langsam fallend auf 2,50 und weiter fallend.

Vorab,Danke,für deine Mühe !!!


Der   STF   |wavey:


----------



## sundeule (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				Seeteufelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sundeule
> 
> Hi,meinst Du zum Angeln da wo der rote Kreis ist ????
> 
> ...


 
Öchem! Ja - ANGELN da wo der Kreis ist NICHT PARKEN büdde!
Du kannst von da immer rechts weg Waten - bis zur Insel Riems zur not  Wenn er gut am Start ist, dann aber auch direkt am Anlieger.
Parken kannst Du direkt am Strand: Auf die Fähre zufahren und kurz vor dem Häuschen rechts weg ist ein kleiner Platz -fast am Wasser.


----------



## sundeule (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

...Der helle Fleck auf dem Bild zosusagen...


----------



## sundeule (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

...und Du kannst ruhig noch etwas reingehen -da wo der Kreis ist, könnte es eben knietief sein.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ Sundeule

Wenn ich das richtig sehe,kannste vor der Fähre rechts die Strasse nehmen.
Geht parallel zum Ufer,kannste da denn auch Parken ????


Der   STF |wavey:


----------



## sundeule (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

da kannst Du parken


----------



## MichaelB (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1152077&postcount=6732

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kh61 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallo,
War am Samatag 13.Mai. von 17 bis 19 Uhr am Brodtener Ufer. Wetter war sonnig, Wind aus nördl. Richtung, eine gute Welle am Strand. Kraut war nicht viel im Wasser. Nur geblinkert. Bisse keinen, nicht mal nen Nachläufer, habe deswegen den Hering garnicht erst ausgepackt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## junger angler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

hey leute!war am 13.05.06 auf fehmarn,der raps war noch nicht ganz ausgeblüht und von den horni fängen auch nichts dolles.3stk an der zahl.nur die leute die mit dem boot raus sind haben gut gefangen.naja was solls in zwei wochen denke ich sind die da.meine hornies waren 75cm gross das einzige positive.


----------



## Dorschi (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Komme gestern von Als wieder! Dort steht der Raps in voller Blüte, aber noch kein Horni in Sicht


----------



## gerstmichel (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Bin heute bei steifem Südwester in Bliesdorf gewesen.

19:00h - 21:00h
leichte Strömung in nördliche Richtung, leicht verkrautet
Bedeckt
2 Hornies auf Fetzen an Sbiro
50 und 60 cm

Der sechsziger hat richtig Spass gemacht !! :m 

Die Szene vor meiner Rute erinnerte mich an einem Film vom Barakudaangeln...:q 

Zwei weitere Anfasser konnte ich nicht verwandeln, gegen Ende ging dann gar nichts mehr. War wohl schon zu spät... |schlaf:


----------



## sundeule (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

War grad drei Tage auf Langeland.
Neben dem "Hauptgeschäft" auf Dorsch, Butt und Wittling gingen immer ein paar Hörns als Beifang.
Einmal habe ich den Fetzen ca. 1,5 Stunden neben dem Boot treiben lassen - 5 Hörnis.


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin Moin

Zwar etwas verspätet aber hier der Bericht vom letzten Samstag !

Wir trafen uns kurz nach 8:00 am Hansapark

Und es ging auch gleich gut los !

Ob Blinker , Sibro oder Wasserkugel alles lief eigentlich ganz gut !

Wir konnten dann bis gegen Nachmittag über 30 Hornis verhaften.

War echt ein geiler Tag und das Wetter spielte auch mit.

Hier noch einige Bilder .....

mfg Lars


http://img466.*ih.us/img466/917/139jq.jpg

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/4059/124kk.jpg

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/5190/88rk.jpg

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/7774/77as.jpg

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/6816/35kk.jpg

http://img125.*ih.us/img125/5541/24fb2.jpg


----------



## fumo (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Für die Strelasundangler. Fangbericht Horni:

Datum: Dienstag 16.05
Ort: Strelasund (Tremt)
Zeit: 09:00 - 12:00 Uhr
Art und Köder: vom Boot mit Blinker hell 24 g
Fang: 12 Stück

Die großen Massen sind wohl noch nicht da. Einziger Vorteil zur Zeit ist, dass die Hornis die man fängt eine stattliche Größe haben. Denke mall, dass es am nächsten Wochenende schon besser geht.


----------



## HAVSEI (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallöchen.

Wann: letztes Wochende Sa./ So. zw. 7.00 - 11.30 Uhr
Wo: Tremt
Wie: Watfischen
Köder:Blinker von Falkfisch 24g
Wetter: Sa. super; So. ging gerade noch so
Wind: Sa. nix; So. NNW 4 auflandig
Fänge: Sa. 7 Hornis; So. 4 Hornis

@fumo: das lässt mich ja für Samstagmorgen hoffen!!!


----------



## Klementine (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallo Anlerboard!!!

Hier mein Fangbericht:

Datum: 20.05.2006

Ort: Dornbusch (Nord-Hiddensee)

Wetter: Wind 4-5, böig 6, bedeckt

Uhrzeit: ca. 9 - 13 Uhr (danach Dorsch)

Köder: Blinker aller Art, der Jensen Tobis 20g war am effektivsten, der gute alte Effzett-Blinker ging aber auch, selbst beim Pilken hatte ich den einen oder anderen Horni dran!
Fänge: reichlich, jeder dritte Wurf ein Treffer |stolz: 

Sonstiges: Das Wetter war zwar recht dürftig, der reichliche Fang hat es allerdings wieder gut gemacht! 


Die Klementine #a 

|laola: |laola:


----------



## Andreas-HH (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallo Alle zusammen,

hätte mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen zum Hornhechtangeln.
War noch nie auf Hornhecht los und habe eine solche Anfrage
vor meinem ersten Heringsangeln auch gemacht.
Habe super Tipps bekommen und konnte diese gleich
erfolgreich verwerten. #:  #6 Vielen Dank nochmal!!!

1) Wo kann man gut auf Hornhecht von Land aus angeln (komme aus Hamburg wie man sich wohl denken kann)?

2) Brauch man zwingend eine Wathose?

3) Wann ist die beste Zeit für Hornhecht?

4) In welcher Entfernung vom Land aus jagen die Hornhechte?

Hoffe jemand kann mir ein paar gute Tipps geben.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## kasimir (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin
wo : Fehmarn Ortherbucht
wann : Sa  20 . 5. 0 6  von 16 00 - 19 00 h
wie : Vom Boot mit Fliegenrute und Blechpeitsche
Wetter : Regen wind ca 3 - 4 
Fang : um die 20 stck
Grund : leoparden bis sandig in ca 1,5 - 2,5 m
fazit : Habe das erste mal midder fliege versucht  geil macht spass
zwar sind sie nicht so geil drauf wie auf blech aber ca 5 stck konnte ich landen sind schon geräuchert legger legger 
petri der kasimir


----------



## Wulli (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				Andreas-HH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alle zusammen,
> 
> hätte mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen zum Hornhechtangeln.
> War noch nie auf Hornhecht los und habe eine solche Anfrage
> ...



Moin,

1) Seebrücken oder Strand (Hansapark) (Brodten) etc. vom Boot aus geht auch

2) Seebrücke: Nein,  Strand: wäre gut,  Boot: zu unbequem:q 

3) Jetzt 

4) 10- .... Mtr., unterschiedlich

Wulli


----------



## sundeule (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

wo : Tremt

wann : gestern 12.30 -15.00
wie : Waten, Sbiro/ Fetzen
Wetter : gut windig, erst Sonne dann bester Platzregen(und sofort waren sie erstmal weg)
Fang : 12
Beobachtungen: der Vorpommer beim effektiven "Fischen"
Leider bei mehreren Booten gesehen: Effzett-Blinker mit einem zweiten Drilling ca 25 cm unter dem Blinker, um auch schön den Körper zu treffen. Habe dann noch zwei nette Diskussionen gehabt.|krach:


----------



## Tyron (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

nanu, es ist ja so still geworden hier...


----------



## AGAINST-IT (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin Leute, 
war nun auch mal los zum Horni's fangen. :q 

Datum:27.05.06

Ort: Noer, Eckernförder Bucht

Wetter:durchwachsen, mal Sonne dann wieder Wolken, aber angenehm,
ordentlich Wind

Uhrzeit:14-16 Uhr

Köder:Heringsfetzen am Spirolino

Fänge:16

Sonstiges:habe nach zwei Stunden aufgehört, hätte mich total besacken können, Horni's so um die 60-70cm


----------



## sundeule (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Heute noch mal 15 auf Rügen.
Wir saßen zu zweit auf einer kleinen Steinschüttung und durften 3m(!) vor uns eine Forelle rauben sehen.
Die Hornis waren immer schneller.


----------



## hd-treiber (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Datum: 25.05. u. 27.05.2006
Zeit: Morgens ab 8, bzw. 9 jeweils irgendwas zw. 2 u. 3 Std
Ort: Poel
Fänge: gesamt 34
Köder: Rindfleischfetzen am Sbiro


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Rindfleischfetzen;+ ?? Das ist doch nen Scherz oder? 

Was hast'e denn genommen? Rumpsteak in kleinen Streifen :q ?


----------



## hd-treiber (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Rindfleischfetzen;+ ?? Das ist doch nen Scherz oder?
> 
> Was hast'e denn genommen? Rumpsteak in kleinen Streifen :q ?


 
Nö, kein Scherz. Hab mir bei uns an der Fleischtheke ne kleine handvoll Rindergulasch gekauft und zu Hause noch in etwas kleinere streifen hornimundgerecht :q  geschnitten. Ran an den Haken und ab dafür. Funzt wunderbar, hast auf alle Fälle nicht das Problem wie bei Hering, dass Dir der Köder ruckzuck wegfliegt, Rind hält astrein am Haken.#6 

Falls Du noch genaueres Wissen möchtest, kannst ja mal ne pn schicken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

wir sind nächxtes wochenende oben auf fehmarn.welche ecke wäre da denn am besten für ein paar hornies??
wollen eh nur so 5 stüvk fürs grillen haben,das sollte für 3 mann locker reichen.

denke am staberhuk könnt was gehen oder?hat wer erfahrungen in der ecke ??

und wie isses mit dem wind,ablandig am besten oder auflandig??
(am staberhuk gehts ja um die ecke)


----------



## Tyron (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ acidflash: Benutz mal die Suche und die anderen Horni-Trööts, dann wirste schnell sehen, wi die meisten auf fehmarn angeln. Ich war vor ner Woche in Klausdorf, also nicht weit vom Huk entfernt.

Als Grundregel kannst dir aber merken, dass man bei Ostwind die Seite um Wallnau beangeln sollte und bei Westwind eben Staberhuk/Presen/KLausdorf/Marienleuchte usw. ansteuern sollte. 
Der Wind ist dann ablandig und das angeln ohne hohe Wellen einfach am angenehmsten...


----------



## Karpfen91 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

hallo
werde montag nach fehmarn fahren. werde auch erst mal nach dem wind schauen sollte dieser aus westen kommen werde auch ich vermutlich nach staberhuk fahren. bei ostwind kann ich nur wärmstens bojendorf empfehlen da is immer gut für horni, allerdings ist an dem strand oft jede menge los was dann nerven kann
mfg


----------



## sunny (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

In der Woche sollte man doch eigentlich entspannt fischen können. Oder ist es da an den Stränden auch so voll?


----------



## Karpfen91 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

hallo
in der woch sollte es kein problem sein, da nächsten montag aber himmelfahrt ist und alle frei haben könnte ich mir vorstellen,dass viel los ist.


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*



			
				Karpfen91 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> in der woch sollte es kein problem sein, da nächsten montag aber himmelfahrt ist und alle frei haben könnte ich mir vorstellen,dass viel los ist.



Himmelfahrt? |kopfkrat 

schon wieder???

Neee, Pfingsten

Aber frei ist frei!!!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

egal,wir wollten asn huk,irgendwo in der ecke soll es wohl gehen denke ich oder??
je nach wind,wollen ja nru ein paar fürs essen haben,hab die 2 blinkerruten mit,snaps dran bzw 20 gramm pilker und ab gehts weit raus!und dann schnell kurbeln.macht das wieder spass hoffe ich!


----------



## Tyron (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

@ acidflash: 

Joa, wird schon funzen, n paar Hornis kannst eigentlich immer überall fangen, egal wie der Wind steht. Bloß ist es halt n bisschen nervig, wenn die Puste genau ins Gesicht bläßt und du keine 30m wegen dem Wind feuern kannst, egal wie du durchziehst. Und dann mit der Watbüchs trocken über die erste Wellenbank kommen... Auch ist an den auflandigen Küsten meist stärkerer Krautgang! Naja, muss letztendlich jeder selbst wissen.
Achja, und nehm nochmal blinker sind, die nur 10-14gr wiegen, denn umso leichter diese sind, umso langsamer kannst du sie reinziehen und hast nicht ständig Grundkontakt in dem doch recht flachen Wasser.


Werde Sonntag oder Montag aller Voraussicht nach auch nochmal hoch auf die Sonneninsel...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

ich hab keine wathose,muß daher mit pilkern arbeiten oder dem snap,der sinkt ja auch net so schenll nach unten!

denke da kann in der dämmerung auch mal n dorsch zupacken oder etwa nicht???


----------



## HAVSEI (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallöchen.

*Wann:* letzten Freitag ca. 1,5h vor Sonnenuntergang
*Wo:* Zingst/ Darß
*Wetter:* leicht ablandiger Wind aus W/ SW, gering bewölkt
*Wie:* Watfischen mit Blinker
*Was:* 3 Hornis (der 4. war zum greifen nah!!!)

*sonstiges:* mehrere gute Anfasser nur leider kurz danach wieder ausgestiegen.....    Die Jungs sind also noch in ausreichender Zahl an unseren Küsten unterwegs d.h. angeln <- Jetzt!!!#6


----------



## udobrueckner (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Moin,
will morgen nach Fehmarn. Erst Hornis und dann auf Platte und Dorsch.
Wer hat nen Tip wo?????


----------



## fishermanfl (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

*Wann:* heute
*Wo:* Skelde/DK
*Wetter:* ablandiger Wind aus W/ NW, wecheselnd bewölkt
*Wie:* Watfischen mit Blinker
*Was:* 8 Hornis

haben alle recht weit draußen gebissen, die Strandstehangler gingen fast allesamt leer aus


----------



## Karpfen91 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

*Wann: *heute
*Wo: *fehmarn ostküste
*Wetter: *erst schöner sonnenschein, dann schrecklicher platzregen
*Wie:* mit wasserkugel und hornifetzen
*Was:* auch 8 hörnis

habe erst direkt an  der marinestation in staberhuk geangelt. da ging gar nichts .dann bin ich nach links eine bucht weiter. dort haben sie dann gut gebissen und auch dicht unter land bis zum regen. dann war schlagartig ende


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

wann: am pfingstwe freitag bis sonntag

wo:staberhuk

was:kein horni auf blinker,nur vereinzelt auf fetzen kam was(bei den anderen)
dafür viele kleine dorsche ab 20.30 uhr auf den snaps in 30 gramm und 3 auch für die pfanne(um die 40-45 cm) so das wir was zu essen hatten.
der beste hatte 8 hornies in 6 stunden!!!!!!!also eher sehr mau!die meisten waren nichtfänger

-als bonus gabs n knöllchen von den b...,denke mal wegen wohnmobil oder warum denkt ihr??stand nix drauf,und wir sind jeden tag umgefahren mit dem teil


----------



## HAVSEI (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Hallöchen.

*Wann:* heute zwischen 16.00 - 19.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Zingst/ Darß
*Wetter:* auflandiger Wind aus NW, sonnig. 
*Wie:* Watfischen mit Blinker
*Was:* 4 Hornis

hatte sehr viele Anfasser, z.T. fast jeder 3. Wurf. diese waren nur leider sehr schlecht zu verwerten. Wetter top#6 . sogar schon ne Menge Urlauber unterwegs.


----------



## Hansen (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

*Wann:* heute zwischen 11.00 - 16.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Eckernförder Bucht vor Karlsminde, über 10-15 Meter
*Wetter:* auflandiger Wind aus SO, sonnig. 
*Wie:* Schleppen mit Heringsfetzen
*Was:* Ich 11, Kumpel 4 Hornis


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Wo: Niederlande Westkapelle
Wann: Heute von 10:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr
Wetter:Sonne pur 31 Grad
Wie:Mit Wasserkugel Speckfetzen
Was: 2Hornies

Die Sonne schien erbarmungslos auf unseren Köpfen,war nicht länger aus zuhalten.|wavey:


----------



## sundfisher (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Wo: Mein Sommerhaus (Kulhus DK Issefjord)
Wann: Samstag abend ca.: 19:00
Wetter: Sonne 26 Grad
Wie: Glitterreje (Braun) an der 6/7 Fliegenrute
Was: 1 Horni (released) PETA möge mir verzeihen


----------



## Lionhead (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Wo: Weissenhaus
Wann: Samstag nachmittag ca.: 14:00
Wetter: Sonne 26 Grad (im Schatten, den es aber auf der Ostsee nicht gab)
 Wie: Buldo mit Heringsfetzen, Sbiro
Was: 2 Hornis für mich und 1 Horni für mein Töchterchen (4).

Sie war das erste mal mit mir auf dem Schlauchboot angeln und war begeistert. 
Sie guckte mich mit großen Kulleraugen an und sagte zum Motorengeräusch des Viertakters "Papa, das ist wie Musik....".

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## florianparske (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aktuelle Hornfischfänge 2006*

Wo: Sierksdorf (Hansa Park)
Wann: Fr. 16.06.06 18:30 bis 21:00
Wetter: leider bewölkt mit 2 mal kurz Regen
Wie: Heringsfetzen an Wasserkugel, leider ohne Watbuchs
Was: 4 Hornies und ein paar Bisse

Hier der Bericht:

Also am Freitag Abend waren wir ab 19:00 Uhr in Sierksdorf zugange. 
Sehr schöne Stelle, nur war ich dort ohne Watbuchs sehr unbeholfen. 
Um an die Hornies ranzukommen benötigte es Gewaltwürfe von der Spitze der am weitesten reingehenden Steinpackung um an die Hornies zu kommen (was mir nicht immer ganz gelungen ist). 

Habe dann insg. 4 Hornies verhaften können und ein paar Bisse gehabt. 
Was mit Heringsfetzen an der Wasserkugel unterwegs. 
Ein paar Meter weiter draußen, wo ich nicht hinkam, habe ich sie andauernd springen sehen. 

Hier ein Foto von dem größtem Hornie: 

http://img371.*ih.us/img371/7825/dsc00047klein9px.jpg

Die Ostsee war schön ruhig, da der Wind von Westen kam. 

Am Samstag wollten wir bei dem "tollen" Wetter (Dauerregen und starker Westwind) dann von Westermarkelsdorf aus. Einmal ausgestiegen, wieder gefahren. 
Ein paar Stunden später waren wir dann an der Beelitzwerft. 
Starker Westwind hat uns dann einen Strich durch die Rechnung gamacht. 
Bei ein paar Anglern sind 2 Hornies gefangen worden, und das waren nicht wirklich große. 

Nunja, nächstes Jahr wollen mein Vater und ich wieder nach Fehmarn, dann das Ganze WE angeln, aber nur spontan hochfahren, bei gutem Wetter! 

Gruß 
Florian


----------

